# Xbox One Matches PS4's 24 Hour Sales



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 23, 2013)

The Xbox One went on sale worldwide yesterday, and the sales figures are finally in. The Xbox One has matched the PS4's 1 million sales in the same amount of time.​​​


> Microsoft sent out some Xbox One PR today to various outlets, you may have seen the numbers. Over 1 million Xbox One consoles sold within 24 hours! That’s pretty good, and far better than the Xbox 360 sold on its opening day, marking a new record for Microsoft.​But let’s make sure to put the numbers in perspective. Sony’s PlayStation 4 also sold over 1 million units in 24 hours when it launched around a week ago. So far, the two console giants are neck and neck.* However, there’s just one little detail Microsoft fails to mention in its PR: The Xbox One launched in a total of 13 countries, 11 more than the PlayStation 4.*​


​​ 
​ Source


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 23, 2013)

​

​​​​*Pack up your fanboyism and leave it at the front door, because no matter what you think of the xbox one "as we have clearly seen on this forum" it has also managed to sell one million consoles in its first 24 hours.*​​ 



> REDMOND, Wash. (AP) — Microsoft says that more than 1 million Xbox One consoles have been sold worldwide since their midnight launch.
> 
> The sales figure matches that of Sony, which said last week that more than 1 million PlayStation 4 consoles had been sold in the 24 hours since its release.






I was also one of the many excited customers to purchase an Xbox One on launch day yesterday. As much as everyone may hate on microsoft and bash them for their initial policies, it goes to show that fans are truly dedicated, that a company can reverse its policies for the benefit of its loyal gamers, and that no matter how big of a fanboy you may be, you can't predict how well a system will really do.​I'd like to say congrats to microsoft as well, i love my Xbone dearly and have been having an absolute blast. Anyone else pick one up?​
GODDAMIT TOM I JUST POSTED THIS ;O;
Also would like to say I am one of the happy million to have purchased one, and its an absolute blast. Congrats Microsoft.

2 MINUTES 2 LATE ;O;


----------



## Chaosruler (Nov 23, 2013)

so, Sony and Microsoft got the same amout of fanboys?


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 23, 2013)

Chaosruler said:


> so, Sony and Microsoft got the same amout of fanboys?


I would sooner say _"customers"_, but okay, I suppose making a purchase makes someone a fanboy. 


chavosaur said:


> GODDAMIT TOM I JUST POSTED THIS ;O;
> Also would like to say I am one of the happy million to have purchased one, and its an absolute blast. Congrats Microsoft.


To be fair, your thread has an adorable photo and this one doesn't:






Aww...


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Nov 23, 2013)

Chaosruler said:


> so, Sony and Microsoft got the same amout of fanboys?


 

Nope ps4 is still yet to release in europe while xbox already has, if europe gets almost no sales, then they they have the same amount of fanboys


----------



## Chaosruler (Nov 23, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I would sooner say _"customers"_, but okay, I suppose making a purchase makes someone a fanboy.


 
making a purchase of over $400 on the first 24 hours of release of any console makes someone a faboy, or filthy rich...





TwilightWarrior said:


> Nope ps4 is still yet to release in europe while xbox already has, if europe gets almost no sales, then they they have the same amount of fanboys


 
Haha, guess you are right


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 23, 2013)

Chaosruler said:


> making a purchase of over $400 on the first 24 hours of release of any console makes someone a faboy, *or filthy rich*...


The Envy is strong in this one.


----------



## Arras (Nov 23, 2013)

TwilightWarrior said:


> Nope ps4 is still yet to release in europe while xbox already has, if europe gets almost no sales, then they they have the same amount of fanboys


Well, about half of Europe. The rest is getting it "probably somewhere early 2014, guys, really".


----------



## Veho (Nov 23, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I would sooner say _"customers"_, but okay, I suppose making a purchase makes someone a fanboy.


I thought buying a console at launch was silly and that only fanboys did it? So following that logic...


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 23, 2013)

Erm this is a bit of an embarrassing and desperate attempt at PR spin on microsofts part. It is kind of sad they are even trying to compare the two launches at this stage. The x1 has launched in 13 of its 21 regions so far, including North America, Europe, South America and Australia. The PS4 so far has only launched in the US and Canada, it comes out everywhere else on Friday.


----------



## mightymuffy (Nov 23, 2013)

Looks like stock of both consoles was wiped so it's a bit unfair to use the extra territories as an excuse by the Sony lot: it's quite likely if all units shipped to the US they'd have still been snapped up... Fair to say then, sales wise, that both launches were a rip roaring success, great news for me/other console junkies! Think we could do with waiting 6 months or so before trying to see who's in the lead though!

Was also good to see both companies congratulating each other on their respective launches: all that finger poking before was a bit childish in all honesty: Apple & Google (and probably Valve) must've been pissing themselves laughing at that point, but competition/friendly(ish) rivalry can only be good news (as can healthy sales across both platforms!) Now all we need is Ninty to get their fukkin arse in gear with the Wii U! ...Hey, miracles can happen!


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 23, 2013)

Here's the thing though. 
1 million consoles in 24 hours is still a huge feat regardless of how many countries. Sure, the PS4 numbers will rise when it's released in other regions, but I feel the main point is this. 
The Xbox One sold a lot more then people expectations. 
All the people that bashed it, and continue to bash it, can't deny the fact that either way, gamers still love it. One million people love it (myself included). If anything, Microsoft successfully dispelled any cloud of doubt of having a successful launch. I think that's the big point here.


----------



## orcid (Nov 23, 2013)

It is still no big problem to find a xbox one in a store here in vienna. (Today I was in different shops searching for Zelda.) So either they shipped a huge amount of consoles to austria or it didn`t sell too well here. So it is not sold out everywhere.
Personally I don`t really care who sells the most consoles as long as the console ,that I will buy, will sell enough to survive a few years. I don't want to buy something like a saturn or dreamcast.



chavosaur said:


> Here's the thing though.
> The Xbox One sold a lot more then people expectations.
> .


I expected the xbox one and PS4 will sell the same amount in the USA and in Europe the PS4 will win.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 23, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Here's the thing though.
> 1 million consoles in 24 hours is still a huge feat regardless of how many countries. Sure, the PS4 numbers will rise when it's released in other regions, but I feel the main point is this.
> The Xbox One sold a lot more then people expectations.
> All the people that bashed it, and continue to bash it, can't deny the fact that either way, gamers still love it. One million people love it (myself included). If anything, Microsoft successfully dispelled any cloud of doubt of having a successful launch. I think that's the big point here.


 
I don't think anybody was surprised considering that Microsoft said themselves that they have a huge number of pre-orders just like the PS4.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 23, 2013)

orcid said:


> It is still no big problem to find a xbox one in a store here in vienna. (Today I was in different shops searching for Zelda.) So either they shipped a huge amount of consoles to austria or it didn`t sell too well here. So it is not sold out everywhere.
> Personally I don`t really care who sells the most consoles as long as the console ,that I will buy, will sell enough to survive a few years. I don't want to buy something like a saturn *or dreamcast*.


Implying the Dreamcast sold poorly when in reality SEGA only withdrew from supporting the Dreamcast due to their financial difficulties and changes in higer tier management, not because of any inheritent problems with the Dreamcast itself. If anything, that system launch was record-breaking at the time, at least outside of Japan.


----------



## bigjaylildremynameislong (Nov 23, 2013)

TwilightWarrior said:


> Nope ps4 is still yet to release in europe while xbox already has, if europe gets almost no sales, then they they have the same amount of fanboys


 
That doesn't take into consideration stock allocation.



Foxi4 said:


> It's a battle of wits, ShadowSoldier. Neither of the two has any games, but you can use both to watch TV... Hmm... XBox One vs. Nintendo TVii is going to be the battle of the generation.


 
This is confusing to me. How could people possibly even say this? Let's not forget all PS4 owners have to play is Knack (terrible) and Killzone (mediocre), and then multiplatforms.


----------



## orcid (Nov 23, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Implying the Dreamcast sold poorly when in reality SEGA only withdrew from supporting the Dreamcast due to their financial difficulties and changes in higer tier management, not because of any inheritent problems with the Dreamcast itself. If anything, that system launch was record-breaking at the time.


Ok. I didn't remember that. But I remember PS1 against Saturn here in europe correctly.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 23, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Here's the thing though.
> 1 million consoles in 24 hours is still a huge feat regardless of how many countries. Sure, the PS4 numbers will rise when it's released in other regions, but I feel the main point is this.
> The Xbox One sold a lot more then people expectations.
> All the people that bashed it, and continue to bash it, can't deny the fact that either way, gamers still love it. One million people love it (myself included). If anything, Microsoft successfully dispelled any cloud of doubt of having a successful launch. I think that's the big point here.


 


chavosaur said:


> If anything, Microsoft successfully dispelled any* cloud* of doubt of having a successful launch. I think that's the big point here.


 
Heh.

Still, I'd say it's best if we wait before making any sweeping generalizations. A lot of consoles, even those that ultimately underperform, seem to have strong launches. Hell, the Wii U had a seemingly promising beginning - it's only with some distance and hindsight that we can see the bigger picture.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 23, 2013)

bigjaylildremynameislong said:


> This is confusing to me. How could people possibly even say this? Let's not forget all PS4 owners have to play is Knack (terrible) and Killzone (mediocre), and then multiplatforms.


 
Right, whereas XBone owners have Killer Instinct, the totally amazing Just Dance and multiplatforms.

And Wii U owners have...uhh...a lackluster Mario, a lackluster "HD" GC game, and 360/PS3 ports. AND OMG NINTENDOLAND LOL GOTY 2013

>PS4/XBone release literally within the last week
>Cry out "no games! no games!"
OooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooK


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 23, 2013)

bigjaylildremynameislong said:


> This is confusing to me. How could people possibly even say this? Let's not forget all PS4 owners have to play is Knack (terrible) and Killzone (mediocre), and then multiplatforms.


 
It's called humour, I don't _actually_ mean that. 


orcid said:


> Ok. I didn't remember that. But I remember PS1 against Saturn here in europe correctly.


 
To be fair, the PlayStation massacred both the Nintendo 64 and the Sega Saturn.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 23, 2013)

Chaosruler said:


> making a purchase of over $400 on the first 24 hours of release of any console makes someone a faboy, or filthy rich...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
$500 isn't that difficult to scrape up, plus anyone with a job also probably has a credit card. Amazon cardholders can even do no interest payment plans.
Basically i'm saying it's actually very easy and affordable to get a launch console. Obviously in the long run, you lose money, but if no one bought the thing...well.
You get the WiiU.
Honestly if you ever plan on getting a PS4 or an Xbone and actually want games to play, you should thank the people who bit the bullet and took the extra cost to be an early adopter.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 24, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> Honestly if you ever plan on getting a PS4 or an Xbone and actually want games to play, you should thank the people who bit the bullet and took the extra cost to be an early adopter.


 
Yep it looks certain that the x1 and PS4 wont be in a Wii U type situation where no dev wants to touch them which is a great thing for gaming. Getting my PS4 on Friday, will probably pick up an X1 sometime early in the new year (I am holding out for a cheaper kinectless version of it).

I wipe my ass with £500


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Nov 24, 2013)

bigjaylildremynameislong said:


> That doesn't take into consideration stock allocation.
> 
> 
> 
> This is confusing to me. How could people possibly even say this? Let's not forget all PS4 owners have to play is Knack (terrible) and Killzone (mediocre), and then multiplatforms.


 

WTF, Killzone is nowhere near mediocre


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 24, 2013)

1 million Xbones vs 1 million PS4s.

Doesn't matter how you look at it, for both Sony and MS, 1 million sold consoles are one million sold consoles.


----------



## loco365 (Nov 24, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I would sooner say _"customers"_, but okay, I suppose making a purchase makes someone a fanboy.
> 
> To be fair, your thread has an adorable photo and this one doesn't:
> 
> ...


 
I feel sorry for his... Oh wait. He probably doesn't have a girlfriend.


----------



## chartube12 (Nov 24, 2013)

Starting today walmart has all xbox one and playstation 4 games for 49.95 instead of the usual price of 59.99.

Or you can buy the 360 versions for 59.99 and get a code for 9.99 each at target and walmart for xbox one digital ones. In other words 69.99 for a physical xb360 copy with a digital xbox one copy at walmart and target.

Both probably USA only!


----------



## fafaffy (Nov 24, 2013)

I heard that PS4 isn't even selling it in every region yet (they'll start next week?) So isn't it like 1 million sold in America, while xbox one is 1 million sold... everywhere?

When PS4 is selling to more regions, I expect the sales to go in Sony's favor.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Nov 24, 2013)

Given the price and inferior specs (not to mention the ridiculous anti-consumer policies you can bet they'll finally implement once they've got a stronger foothold) I wouldn't have expected the Xbone to move a million units in a day, but I can say that it had much better launch titles than the PS4 or Wii U did (even if none of them were free for XBL Gold members).


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 24, 2013)

Xbox One has Zoo Tycoon
Zoo tycoon
One million sales
Did we really expect less?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 24, 2013)

how can anyone buy something so fucking humongous?!



p1ngpong said:


> I wipe my ass with £500


oh i thought i was the only one


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 24, 2013)

Sooo...... the PS4 sold a million copies in two countries in 24 hours; the Xbone sold a million copies in 13 countries in 24 hours. So, the Xbone would sell 2 million copies in 26 countries and the PS4 would sell 13 million in 26 countries. Should I be worried about how Microsoft's fiscal year will end? You think it might be better than Nintendo's fiscal year?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 24, 2013)

Team Fail said:


> I feel sorry for his... Oh wait. He probably doesn't have a girlfriend.


How do you think he got the Xbox One? He sold his girlfriend.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 24, 2013)

Honestly, this came as quite a surprise. Not to be biased or anything, but I was pretty convinced the negative press they were getting would affect their sales.

Kinda makes me wonder how the sales figures would be like had Microsoft _not_ change their policies and stuck with always-online-DRM, no secondhand games support and stuff.

Kudos to both companies


----------



## JPSimonetti (Nov 24, 2013)

Everyone knew 2 years ago that both consoles would do great. We knew one would be more popular, but neither would fail. It's not like the BluRay vs. HDDVD war where the slight failure of one would mean the ultimate victory for the other. There's room for both of them in the market. Even the Wii U has a slot for family households

But, hey, I own a Wii U, so my thoughts on the subject might be void.  We're (me, wife, kid) not heavy gamers, so it's plenty for us. Wii U has enough titles for us casual folks, but at the moment ...well,  still not enough titles for the hardcore sect. We are pretty excited about the new 3D Mario World that came out yesterday. Have to wait a month to play, though, since one of the kid's Christmas presents.


----------



## bigjaylildremynameislong (Nov 24, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Right, whereas XBone owners have Killer Instinct, the totally amazing Just Dance and multiplatforms.
> 
> And Wii U owners have...uhh...a lackluster Mario, a lackluster "HD" GC game, and 360/PS3 ports. AND OMG NINTENDOLAND LOL GOTY 2013
> 
> ...


 
Forza, Killer Instinct, Dead Rising, and Ryse, ALL USER AND CRITICALLY WELL RECEIVED. Those are four good exclusive games over the WiiU and PS4's no good exclusive games (yes, this is an exaggerated statement).



TwilightWarrior said:


> WTF, Killzone is nowhere near mediocre


 
WTF, yes it is. What's good about the story? What's good about the characters? Maps? Weapons? Multi-player? If the everything-packed-into-a-perfect-package BF4 wasn't released so closely to it, people wouldn't have noticed the heavy drawbacks of Killzone, but life sucks, eh?

Plus the AI notoriously sucks.


----------



## SnAQ (Nov 24, 2013)

bigjaylildremynameislong said:


> Forza, Killer Instinct, Dead Rising, and Ryse, ALL USER AND CRITICALLY WELL RECEIVED. Those are four good exclusive games over the WiiU and PS4's no good exclusive games (yes, this is an exaggerated statement).








Guess you're wrong, and just so you know...  
60 ISNT good. 


Also, the fanboyism in this thread is huge.


----------



## Chaosruler (Nov 24, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> $500 isn't that difficult to scrape up, plus anyone with a job also probably has a credit card. Amazon cardholders can even do no interest payment plans.
> Basically i'm saying it's actually very easy and affordable to get a launch console. Obviously in the long run, you lose money, but if no one bought the thing...well.
> You get the WiiU.
> Honestly if you ever plan on getting a PS4 or an Xbone and actually want games to play, you should thank the people who bit the bullet and took the extra cost to be an early adopter.


 
$500 is kinda a lot, in different country prespective, may I remind you that I have other things to pay such as electricty, water, my house, food, even with a job that is a feat
but you got a point, if I were to live with my parents I could've easily pulled $500 from my bank and paid for the PS4\X1...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Nov 24, 2013)

TwilightWarrior said:


> Nope ps4 is still yet to release in europe while xbox already has, if europe gets almost no sales, then they they have the same amount of fanboys


 
yup thats the key 
PS4 still isnt out here. The number of pre-orders are too damn high. ALL online retailers are taking orders for christmas. Not available to anyone who hasnt pre-ordered before 7th of august.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 24, 2013)

Wow...I must admit I'm impressed. It's one thing to say that nintendo's marketing sucks, but it's different to see it put into practice like this. In fact, it's downright embarrassing. 



ShadowSoldier said:


> How do you think he got the Xbox One? He sold his girlfriend.


Hmm...I think I just found a reason to get in line on a midnight launch after all. 

man: honey, please. We've been over this. A new console only comes once every generation. Surely it isn't THAT bad to get in line?
woman: those things are still there tomorrow. Instead, we're freezing ourselves to buy an expensive block that will further drive us apart.
man: no, it won't. I'll get us some co-op games. And it's not a block. It's a...
woman: I don't care how you call it! You play that thing more than you play....<*checks around for customers, blushes a bit*>...let's just say you give it more attention than you give me.
man: <*gives a hug*> Awww, honey. There, there. You know I love you.
woman: ...are you watching at that poster in front of the game store right now?
me: hi there. I couldn't help overhearing your conversation. I bought a wiiu to play with my girlfriend last year, but since it has no games, I got more into women since then. I know a nice bar nearby. Miss...how about we'll go warm up?
woman: oh...erm...that would be nice...
man: hey...are you hitting on my girlfriend?
me: look...here's my ticket. It's closer to the store. And you can have my preorder if you want...all I want is to get to somewhere warm, and it would be nice to have someone to talk to...
man: SOLD!!!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Nov 24, 2013)

On one hand, the Xbox One did get a million sales. On the other hand, getting a million sales across thirteen countries means only about 76924 consoles were sold per country on average. Divide the PS4 sales per the two countries it was released in, and we get a cool 500k per country average. Honestly, when comparing numbers like this, one million sales _is not_ simply one million sales. It's a number, a statistic if you will, and is open to the scrutiny of any other statistic. As it stands, the PS4 has still sold significantly better, even if the Xbox One has sold the same number of consoles, based entirely on the variable of the number of countries that it was released in. As it stands, once the PS4 launches everywhere else, in all likelihood, the sales for the 13 country launch of the Xbox One will be thoroughly stomped.

So, hey, good job Microsoft, but obviously something has hurt your sales. Maybe it was the attempted simultaneous release of the console in multiple regions that kept them from allocating enough units to achieve more sales, and maybe it was a side effect of their bad press from the launch event up until a couple of months before the launch. There's a lot to consider as to why Sony may be doing better right now. Regardless, as far as launches go, the PS4 has already had a better launch in North America, and it stands to have a better launch worldwide as well.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 24, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> On one hand, the Xbox One did get a million sales. On the other hand, getting a million sales across thirteen countries means only about 76924 consoles were sold per country on average. Divide the PS4 sales per the two countries it was released in, and we get a cool 500k per country average. Honestly, when comparing numbers like this, one million sales _is not_ simply one million sales. It's a number, a statistic if you will, and is open to the scrutiny of any other statistic. As it stands, the PS4 has still sold significantly better, even if the Xbox One has sold the same number of consoles, based entirely on the variable of the number of countries that it was released in. As it stands, once the PS4 launches everywhere else, in all likelihood, the sales for the 13 country launch of the Xbox One will be thoroughly stomped.
> 
> So, hey, good job Microsoft, but obviously something has hurt your sales. Maybe it was the attempted simultaneous release of the console in multiple regions that kept them from allocating enough units to achieve more sales, and maybe it was a side effect of their bad press from the launch event up until a couple of months before the launch. There's a lot to consider as to why Sony may be doing better right now. Regardless, as far as launches go, the PS4 has already had a better launch in North America, and it stands to have a better launch worldwide as well.




76924/8,221,646
= just under 1% of the population for Austria (0.94% if you round up).

500000/316,668,567
=0.16% if you round up.

....

!!!!
!!!!
Xbone has nearly 6 times the market penetration of the PS4.


----------



## Lestworth (Nov 24, 2013)

*FaceDesk*

Facts are Facts here people. Xbone sold 1 million in 13 countries, that includes:
*New Zealand*
*Australia*
* UK*
* Austria*
*France*
*Germany*
* Spain*
* Italy*
* Ireland*
*Brazil*
*US*
*Mexico*
* Canada*

PS4 sold 1 million in 2 countries:

*US*
*Canada*

Enjoy getting the population numbers for this one, but math will say that the PS4 had a deeper penetration in the market, and in 5 more days, will blow its load.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 24, 2013)

Lestworth said:


> Enjoy getting the population numbers for this one, but math will say that the PS4 had a* deeper penetration* in the market, and in 5 more days, will blow its load.


Not quite. Math says that the xbone sold less in the US and Canada. But on a global scale, the market penetration is currently the same (you seem to forget that the xbone is penetrating in 11 extra countries).
_EDIT: not true. See posts below._

I agree with the conclusion, though. There's no point in comparing the two consoles yet. With the availability widely different, it's comparing apples to oranges. We'll have to wait until "somewhere in 2014" (when microsoft releases in backwards countries like about half of Europe).


----------



## Veho (Nov 24, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> Not quite. Math says that the xbone sold less in the US and Canada. But on a global scale, the market penetration is currently the same (you seem to forget that the xbone is penetrating in 11 extra countries).


Market penetration is the percentage of a market that buys a certain product, not the total number of products sold, so if the Xbone sold fewer units in the US and Canada, that means their market penetration is less deep than that of the PS4. The Xbone is penetrating more markets but not as deeply  (  ), because it's selling the same amount of products to a larger pool of potential customers. 

In short, a larger percentage of customers are buying a PS4 than an Xbone.


----------



## Osha (Nov 24, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Right, whereas XBone owners have Killer Instinct, the totally amazing Just Dance and multiplatforms.
> 
> And Wii U owners have...uhh...a lackluster Mario, a lackluster "HD" GC game, and 360/PS3 ports. AND OMG NINTENDOLAND LOL GOTY 2013
> 
> ...


 
I smell bias in here.


----------



## emigre (Nov 24, 2013)

Veho said:


> Market penetration is the percentage of a market that buys a certain product, not the total number of products sold, so if the Xbone sold fewer units in the US and Canada, that means their market penetration is less deep than that of the PS4. The Xbone is penetrating more markets but not as deeply (  ), because it's selling the same amount of products to a larger pool of potential customers.
> 
> In short, a larger percentage of customers are buying a PS4 than an Xbone.


 

So if the PS4 sells well in Europe, would it be safe to say Sony are double penetrating Microsoft?


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 24, 2013)

Veho said:


> Market penetration is the percentage of a market that buys a certain product, not the total number of products sold, so if the Xbone sold fewer units in the US and Canada, that means their market penetration is less deep than that of the PS4. The Xbone is penetrating more markets but not as deeply (  ), because it's selling the same amount of products to a larger pool of potential customers.
> 
> In short, a larger percentage of customers are buying a PS4 than an Xbone.


True. There is something to be said about people just buying the first next gen console, but that'll be a small percentage. And for anything else, you're right. I mixed up the definitions. sorry about that.


----------



## Zeliga (Nov 24, 2013)

Wow, I thought the XBone wasnt going to sell that much. But still im ok with it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 24, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> $500 isn't that difficult to scrape up, plus anyone with a job also probably has a credit card. Amazon cardholders can even do no interest payment plans.
> Basically i'm saying it's actually very easy and affordable to get a launch console. Obviously in the long run, you lose money, but if no one bought the thing...well.
> You get the WiiU.
> Honestly if you ever plan on getting a PS4 or an Xbone and actually want games to play, you should thank the people who bit the bullet and took the extra cost to be an early adopter.


 

To be fair if you have, y'know... a life, it's not exactly easy.

I work about 30 hours a week and go to school. I work minimum wage and make maybe (this is a high estimate) $200 a week. That's even better than most minimum wage jobs since I get time and a half on Sundays (so my $7.25/hr gets bumped to like... roughly $11/hr). So it'd take me about 3 weeks to save up for a XBO... not counting all the other expenses. I have to pay for gas, I have to buy food here and there, and I like to hang out with people so that's more money for food, gas, movies, whatever.

$500 may be easy if you're in a relatively good adult job but for anyone whose like early twentysomething working a job and going to college it's not exactly easy.

EDIT: And if a response to this includes "work more hours!" or "get a better job!" than fuck off.


----------



## SnAQ (Nov 24, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> To be fair if you have, y'know... a life, it's not exactly easy.
> 
> I work about 30 hours a week and go to school. I work minimum wage and make maybe (this is a high estimate) $200 a week. That's even better than most minimum wage jobs since I get time and a half on Sundays (so my $7.25/hr gets bumped to like... roughly $11/hr). So it'd take me about 3 weeks to save up for a XBO... not counting all the other expenses. I have to pay for gas, I have to buy food here and there, and I like to hang out with people so that's more money for food, gas, movies, whatever.
> 
> ...




Would a answer like rob a bank be ok?


----------



## beta4attack (Nov 24, 2013)

SnAQ said:


> Would a answer like rob a bank be ok?


Yep, because crime is the answer for everything, apparently


----------



## SnAQ (Nov 24, 2013)

beta4attack said:


> Yep, because crime is the answer for everything, apparently



Good to know, and i totally agree!


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 24, 2013)

I expected them to sell a lot more than that considering how many more countries its out in. Too early to call it, Sony seem to be more into gaming again so I hope they do it. I don't even know who "won" the recent gen and for me it's not JUST how many consoles are sold, it's games too...so it's probably the DS. :yayds:

For me this next gen is so fucking boring, the games I've seen look even more like "guided experiences", looks like I'm sticking with Nintendo & PC game this gen, Sony may interest me but the only reason I held off from a PS3 is because their games start off great but then I can't be arsed to finish them.



Guild McCommunist said:


> <snip>


I think they're busy playing the outstanding Super Mario 3D World rather than caring. It's nice for the Wii U folk to be busy with gaming.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 24, 2013)

beta4attack said:


> Yep, because crime is the answer for everything, apparently


 
Pfft GBAtemp was born on crime.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 24, 2013)

Higher than expected for sure. However, I will not be buying the Xbox One. I'm sticking to my guns on this one, and refuse to give Microsoft the incentive to put a better spin on their DRM policies.


----------



## Veho (Nov 24, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> $500 may be easy if you're in a relatively good adult job but for anyone whose like early twentysomething working a job and going to college it's not exactly easy.


Shelling out $500 all at once and all out of a single paycheck is insane and well beyond the ability of most to afford (especially since for a lot of people $500 is _more_ than the monthly wage), but it's not like the console launch came out of nowhere. If you started saving up when the Xbone was officially unveiled/announced, you would have had to set aside $100 a month, which is already less insane. And we knew a new console was coming for over a year. 

$500 is not a trivial amount by far, but if you know you're going to get a next gen console that far in advance it's not that difficult to save up in time. 




Sterling said:


> I'm sticking to my guns on this one, and refuse to give Microsoft the incentive to put a better spin on their DRM policies.


Sony has the exact same DRM policies but they have a better PR agency and put a better spin on theirs.


----------



## SnAQ (Nov 24, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> I expected them to sell a lot more than that considering how many more countries its out in.  Too early to call it, Sony seem to be more into gaming again so I hope they do it.  I don't even know who "won" the recent gen and for me it's not JUST how many consoles are sold, it's games too...so it's probably the DS. :yayds:
> 
> For me this next gen is sold fucking boring, the games I've seen look even more like "guided experiences", looks like I'm sticking with Nintendo & PC game this gen, Sony may interest me but the only reason I held off from a PS3 is because their games start off great but then I can't be arsed to finish them.
> 
> ...




I'm with you 100%. 
Neither the PS4 or the Xbone interests me and the launch titles are fucking boring... 
The only one that I'm a little bit interested in is Forza 5, but I might aswell play Forza 4 or Forza Horizon. 
Going to buy the new Mario in the 29th and that'll keep me busy for awhile... 

But who knows, maybe one of the consoles will get a couple of interesting games which will make me consider buying one. 
But looking at the titles that are out more and are coming in the near future, No thanks!


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 24, 2013)

I shall also join people in antipathy, the only thing holding any interest right now for me is


And by most accounts that is about a year out. Also likely to be online only which means I am out.

Of course this is typical of consoles that get launched at the same time around the world and by the time that year is up there will probably be better models, better prices and something worth playing.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 24, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> To be fair if you have, y'know... a life, it's not exactly easy.
> 
> I work about 30 hours a week and go to school. I work minimum wage and make maybe (this is a high estimate) $200 a week. That's even better than most minimum wage jobs since I get time and a half on Sundays (so my $7.25/hr gets bumped to like... roughly $11/hr). So it'd take me about 3 weeks to save up for a XBO... not counting all the other expenses. I have to pay for gas, I have to buy food here and there, and I like to hang out with people so that's more money for food, gas, movies, whatever.
> 
> ...


 
School =/= a life

Ouch American minimum wage. Ours is $10 ish in BC, which I think is now similar to rest of Canada.
I wasn't really counting insanely poor students in my equation since America does its best to rip every ounce of money out of its students during their college days. American students can barely float, let alone buy anything like a console.
I believe Amazon's card lets you do a 6 month no-interest plan for purchases over...150. So 500/6= $83 a month. If you got two games with the xbone and pushed it over $600 then you could actually do the 12 month one which is $50~ a month.
But yeah I wasn't claiming _everyone_ could easily afford one. Buut I think with some planning ahead a person could have a fairly reasonable time getting an Xbone at launch even when not making tons of cash. Launches aren't just for the insanely rich or the plumpest of fanboys. If a person was really interested, there's always a way to make it happen. Unless of course you're a dirt poor, exploited America college student.


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 24, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> School =/= a life
> 
> Ouch American minimum wage. Ours is $10 ish in BC, which I think is now similar to rest of Canada.
> I wasn't really counting insanely poor students in my equation since America does its best to rip every ounce of money out of its students during their college days. American students can barely float, let alone buy anything like a console.
> ...


 
I don't have any money for even a Wii U. Plus they found a new way to rip American college students off. And I desperately want one too. I'll have some money to spare when I finish school; I can probably get it then...


----------



## emigre (Nov 24, 2013)

I can afford to by an Xbone. It would only cost me about two weeks wages.

Are you guys jelly?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Nov 24, 2013)

emigre said:


> I can afford to *by* an Xbone. It would only cost me about two weeks wages.
> 
> Are you guys jelly?


 
pass it by!


----------



## emigre (Nov 24, 2013)

ShawnTRods said:


> pass it by!


 

Yup I'm passing the Xbone by.


----------



## Veho (Nov 24, 2013)

emigre said:


> Are you guys jelly?


I am positively gelatinous.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 24, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> Ours is $10 ish in BC, which I think is now similar to rest of Canada.


 
It's $10.25 in BC. Not sure about the other provinces.


----------



## SnAQ (Nov 24, 2013)

emigre said:


> I can afford to by an Xbone. It would only cost me about two weeks wages.
> 
> Are you guys jelly?



I can afford 1 PS4 and 1 Xbone tomorrow if I wanted to, u jelly?


----------



## Satangel (Nov 24, 2013)

Looking forward to the future with these 2 consoles, would be surprised if we see a 4th Xbox console really. Just such a negative aura around Xbox atm, even though I like the company and brand, and I have a lot of respect for them. But it isn't looking good ....


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 24, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> School =/= a life
> 
> Ouch American minimum wage. Ours is $10 ish in BC, which I think is now similar to rest of Canada.
> I wasn't really counting insanely poor students in my equation since America does its best to rip every ounce of money out of its students during their college days. American students can barely float, let alone buy anything like a console.
> ...


 

To be fair I go to community college and all my classes are paid for via financial aid. Still I barely make enough money.

I commute there 4 days a week, that's gas. Occasionally I'll drive my girlfriend home, that's gas. When I don't have time to make lunch or I don't have the stuff around the house to make it, I usually have to spend $5-$10 on lunch during school. I buy lunch at work, that's about $5 every time. Every month I also pay $100 towards my car insurance, now another $25 tacked on because I had to get new brakes. Then there's spur of the moment things: dinner out with friends, going to the movies, it adds up. If I wanted to like stay a hermit and only work and go to school I could _maybe_ get enough money saved up over the course of a couple of paychecks but otherwise no.

I'm just saying that cheaper wins my wallet. Even on my wage I managed to buy a 3DS and I have 2 games for it (plus 2 DS games I bought for it).

Even for my parents that's money they can't shell out. Hell I'm asking for around $250-$300 worth of stuff for Christmas this year and I'll be lucky if I get that. A $500 XBO plus games is not in the cards.


----------



## Lestworth (Nov 25, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> To be fair I go to community college and all my classes are paid for via financial aid. Still I barely make enough money.
> 
> I commute there 4 days a week, that's gas. Occasionally I'll drive my girlfriend home, that's gas. When I don't have time to make lunch or I don't have the stuff around the house to make it, I usually have to spend $5-$10 on lunch during school. I buy lunch at work, that's about $5 every time. Every month I also pay $100 towards my car insurance, now another $25 tacked on because I had to get new brakes. Then there's spur of the moment things: dinner out with friends, going to the movies, it adds up. If I wanted to like stay a hermit and only work and go to school I could _maybe_ get enough money saved up over the course of a couple of paychecks but otherwise no.
> 
> ...


 

Its hard to reason with people who do not understand the position you are in. That and its because its the internet and you can portray yourself as a Mega rich asshole and everyone is beneath you. (NOT SAYING ANY ONE HAS DONE THAT ON THIS THREAD YET!!!)


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 26, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> That is a pretty big handicap, I really don't know how Sony will manage to compete.


 
Sony already has a complete production of TVs, why they would want to produce a TV without screen(formerly a TV tuner) and ducktape it on the Playstation 4???

aaaaaaanyways, looks like at the end of the day both companies got a big slice of cake and even when WÜ is lagging behind I see it catching up with the lineup of games coming 2014, Super Mario 3D World looks fantastic and is just a sample of what Nintendo has to offer. and launches the same day the Playstation 4 launches on the rest of the world. I'm still getting a PS4 this friday, I'm not a fan of Mario platformers, Liked Rayman Origins/Legends kind of platformer more. but if a new Metroid, new Starfox or the expected new Zelda comes to WÜ I'll gladly go throw money to Nintendo again.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 26, 2013)

Sakitoshi said:


> Sony already has a complete production of TVs, why they would want to produce a TV without screen(formerly a TV tuner) and ducktape it on the Playstation 4???


Sarcasm - you have failed to detect it. 

On a serious note though, both the One's add-on and TVii play more of a role of DVR's and cable TV extensions rather than television in its own right and Sony already has an equivalent device for the PlayStation 3 called Torne, it just wasn't released outside of Japan... so really, Microsoft and Nintendo are late for the Enhanced Television party.

inb4MicrosoftAndNintendoCopySony'sIdeasWAITWUT?


----------



## quinterrya (Nov 26, 2013)

I can care less about which one sells the most. Im getting the first one that's hacked. Yeah, I said it. And....


----------



## Apex (Nov 26, 2013)

I am curious. Strictly from a logical standpoint, what point is there to buy an Xbox One? Playstation 4 has superior hardware, and it's $100 cheaper. Don't say Killer Instinct.


----------



## ßleck (Nov 26, 2013)

Apex said:


> I am curious. Strictly from a logical standpoint, what point is there to buy an Xbox One? Playstation 4 has superior hardware, and it's $100 cheaper. Don't say Killer Instinct.


 
The Kinect can watch you masturbate... And something about watching TV? Seriously though, all I can think of are maybe some games the PS4 doesn't have.


----------



## ForteGospel (Nov 26, 2013)

ßleck said:


> The Kinect can watch you masturbate... And something about watching TV? Seriously though, all I can think of are maybe some games the PS4 doesn't have.


which is exactly the only point of getting an 360 over a ps3... nevertheless people did that for a whole generetaion



ShadowSoldier said:


> Ya you know, minus the fact that the PSP sold about 80 million units.


 
minus the fact that the competition sold twice as much units...

or the fact that the competition best selling software sold 10 times more that the best selling software of the psp


----------



## quinterrya (Nov 26, 2013)

Apex said:


> I am curious. Strictly from a logical standpoint, what point is there to buy an Xbox One? Playstation 4 has superior hardware, and it's $100 cheaper. Don't say Killer Instinct.


 
Lol. You're not a true gamer. You don't buy a system because of the price difference unless you're looking to get both systems.

That $100 is the equivalent of an extra games and an extra controller. It's equivalent to 2 preowned games at GameSpot. In the short term, you might miss that $100 dollars, but not in the long run.

The main thing to look at is preference. Which system do I feel comfortable with? If I can get one system that I know I will enjoy for the next 5-6 years, which one will it be? That's the real question.

Forget about the specs. Because from what I seen and heard, the Xbone version of Need For Speed and Battlefield looks and plays better than the PS4 version. So right now, specs aren't important and probably will never be.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 26, 2013)

quinterrya said:


> Forget about the specs. Because from what I seen and heard, the Xbone version of Need For Speed and Battlefield looks and plays better than the PS4 version. So right now, specs aren't important and probably will never be.


 
Thats because they are all 360 ports


----------



## quinterrya (Nov 26, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> Thats because they are all 360 ports


 
That's doesn't sound like a good reason, but you win :-)


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 27, 2013)

ßleck said:


> The Kinect can watch you masturbate... And something about watching TV? Seriously though, all I can think of are maybe some games the PS4 doesn't have.


 
This sounds like a great idea for a party... forget the TV viewing; lets just leave the Xboner - I mean Xbox One - on its camera.


----------



## Amber Lamps (Nov 27, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> ​
> 
> 
> ​​​​*Pack up your fanboyism and leave it at the front door, because no matter what you think of the xbox one "as we have clearly seen on this forum" it has also managed to sell one million consoles in its first 24 hours.*​​
> ...


 
this is what happens when women don't put out. guys fall in love with inadimate objects. Luckily this time around it isn't realdoll. See the woman standing there, (points a laser pointer at the brunette). She doesn't put out and as well states that she has a chastity belt.


----------



## chartube12 (Nov 27, 2013)

I bought all 3 systems the last time because their was at least 5 exclusives for each I wanted to play. Plus there was some games that ran better (in terms of less glitches) on one system then the other.

This time however I am not sure if I am buying all 3. Maybe the Wii-U once it has a minimum of 10 exclusives I want to play. Plus either the PS4 or Xbox One. Which ever researches the most exclusives I WANT TO PLAY by the time I save 535 usd will be the one I purchase.

To be honest I am leaning a tiny bit towards the xbone one however anyway. Not because of exclusives or features of the system, but because I have 30+ xblive friends who won't buy a ps4. And I don't want to start a new friendslist. Been playing games with these people since gears of war 3 first came out. Been good buddies with everyone ever since. Play many different types of games with everyone too.


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 27, 2013)

Cool things happening here. On last gen, X360 fans use to claim that "sales means no shit". Now nintendo fans are using this phrase.


----------



## lidolinn (Nov 27, 2013)

Well, saying ps4 have deeper market right now may not be correct, Xone sold 1 mil across 13 countries while ps4 sold the same in only 2. What if the Xone focus it's 1 mil unit on the same 2 countries as the ps4 or ps4 spreads out its stock across countries, sales may turnout to be equal.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 27, 2013)

Thread is ONLY about PS4 and XBONE. Enough derailing with PS1 talk and numbers of old consoles sold


----------



## emigre (Nov 27, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Thread is ONLY about PS4 and XBONE. Enough derailing with PS1 talk and numbers of old consoles sold


 

Raul, which console do you think will penetrate deepest?


----------



## Arras (Nov 27, 2013)

lokomelo said:


> Cool things happening here. On last gen, X360 fans use to claim that "sales means no shit". Now nintendo fans are using this phrase.


Why would x360 fans say that? The Wii didn't really count as it was pretty much a different thing and the PS3 sold terrible at the start.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 27, 2013)

emigre said:


> Raul, which console do you think will penetrate deepest?


I'm waiting for Sony to release a new version of the Move, this time with more accurate and realistic vibrating power.

I'm sure that will certainly enhance the PS4's penetration abilities.

...


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Nov 27, 2013)

Arras said:


> Why would x360 fans say that? The Wii didn't really count as it was pretty much a different thing and the PS3 sold terrible at the start.


 

How they are different? the 3 of them are game consoles.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 27, 2013)

raulpica said:


> I'm waiting for Sony to release a new version of the Move, this time with more accurate and realistic vibrating power.
> 
> I'm sure that will certainly enhance the PS4's penetration abilities.
> 
> ...



Hmm the Playstation controller has been known to give me arm and hand cramp when used at length.... maybe it is time to bring in some machine assistance.


----------

